# Norcal Bike Sport's Grand Reopening Parking Lot Sale and Party!



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

For those of you in the North Bay. Norcal Bike Sport in Santa Rosa is having a parking lot sale on Fri & Sat Apr 29/30. Also, to celebrate the recent renovation, they're having a party on Saturday night. Beer, wine and catered food will all be served. 

http://norcalcycling.com/HTML/grand_reopening.html


----------

